# Saw OLED today



## CHASLS2 (Jun 18, 2011)

It sure is a show stopper. Even my 9G Kuro and 60VT60 look pretty bland compared to the LG 9800. I will wait it out another gen and see if they offer a 60" for under 5k within a year. I should have never looked at one.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree they do look stunning. I think I'll wait longer than you though. Something will have to break before I'd replace it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I know what you mean. I saw one the other day and the black levels and color are stunning.


----------

